# Bicycle Shadow Art - Shadows your bicycle cast riding Planet Earth



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2020)

*Hello fellow Cabers .... I thought I’d start a thread with just that “Shadow Art” seeing how I always seem to get some really great pics of the shadows off what bicycle I’m riding on any given day or weekend ... let’s see what shadows the rest of you have been taking out in the wild while riding Planet Earth  

... Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 20, 2020)

If the sun would ever "Show Up", I might do that.....


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2020)

*Great shots ... That's what I'm talking about Autocycleplane*


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> let’s see what shadows the rest of you have been taking out in the wild while riding Planet Earth


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2020)

Photo credit, @tripple3


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## sarmisluters (Jan 20, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1127132
> 
> Photo credit, @tripple3




Nuts [emoji1645] 
That rider is about to mow down those innocent beachcombers !


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2020)

Naw!
I just zapped em with the Seiss pancake horn, and they practically jumped out of their flip flops to get out of the way.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## SteveF (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## COB (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## farkasthegoalie (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## friendofthedevil (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Jan 26, 2020)

letting my shadow grab the bars and steer


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Jan 27, 2020)

@Hammerhead - The Hannya mask makes a stunning Great Gazoo shadow puppet


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 2, 2020)

@MP12965 you get some great long shadows from that spot. Nice!


----------



## hotrod (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## rcole45 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## farkasthegoalie (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## SKPC (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## fattyre (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2020)

A little cheeky perhaps, as I clearly can't ride it, but it certainly casts a great shadow.....








Great thread!


----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 14, 2020)

Valentine's shadow
..image harvested from the net


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 15, 2020)

Hmmmm...................


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## MP12965 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## iceman (Feb 18, 2020)

Sunny day with no snow, a good winter


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Jon Olson (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1144574



*What's with the long shadow .... sorry - I couldn't resist ... great shot *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *What's with the long shadow .... sorry - I couldn't resist ... great shot *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2020)

9 22 14  ride 4



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Sep 25, 2014


----------



## Sandman (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm still pushing this one ?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 26, 2020)

*Wow .. now that fork is bent .. get a "Little Brute" fork straightener on her *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2020)

Moon Shadow


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 3, 2020)

1941 Schwinn DX  Black White



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> let’s see what shadows the rest of you have been taking out in the wild while riding Planet Earth


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hm. (Mar 7, 2020)

..


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2020)

*Shadows your bicycle cast riding Planet Earth....


*


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Blue sky bright sun make nice shadows; Marty @cyclingday


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 1155081




Geeze you have big feet!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 12, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Geeze you have big feet!




And a tiny noggin....


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> And a tiny noggin....




And the little lady asks me, "Does this shadow make my butt look big?"


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 27, 2020)

*Keep them coming everyone ... keep our spirits up until we can all go ride together again ... *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## TonyD (Mar 27, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1162702



Great to see you still got it Mark!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Tuesday,  1899 Rochester ......




Wednesday,  1949 Ciclos Minaco.....




Thursday,  1957 Raleigh.....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2020)

dnc1 said:


> Great to see you still got it Mark!



Thanks Darren @dnc1  I practice often; some bikes are easier than others.









...and Bao @lounging mirroring the helicopter flying by; 1939 DELMAR.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Velvet Flies


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Saturday,  Rudge.....


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 28, 2020)

Making the turn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Sunday, Cycles Morot, 1907.....


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2020)

Hippie Mike, Hang’n Ten!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2020)

K


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 3, 2020)

Across America 1984


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 4, 2020)

Shadow on Indianapolis Speedway


----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

4/12/2020


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 14, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Shadow on Indianapolis Speedway
> 
> View attachment 1167252



Sir, you have taken this to a whole 'nother level.
Chapeau!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2020)

See the palm in the mirror too.


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## gkeep (Apr 17, 2020)

Tried to load an mp4 vid but won't accept it and I can't delete the post so here a couple static shots from March 3rd riding home past the SF BallPark. Took my Pierce to work via ferry and then Caltrain, everything but air travel.


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## bikebozo (Apr 20, 2020)

Shadow


----------



## dogdart (Apr 20, 2020)

Just enjoying the Spring weather, having a beer, and staring at a couple of bikes


----------



## COB (Apr 20, 2020)

The Headless Horseman


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## saladshooter (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## RyanPartridge (Apr 22, 2020)

Putt around at sunset yesterday in HB...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 22, 2020)

1936 Electric; early morning light.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 26, 2020)

Only the Shadow knows.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## BroCraig (Apr 27, 2020)

Near the bank. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollo (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## bikebozo (May 1, 2020)

Not me


----------



## BroCraig (May 2, 2020)

Friday afternoon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (May 2, 2020)

Friday afternoon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 3, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (May 6, 2020)

It was a bright, sunny, ride this morning, Westfield Wednesday, casting shadows, on planet Earth....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 6, 2020)




----------



## dogdart (May 6, 2020)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (May 10, 2020)

Finally can say I rode this one today in the late afternoon sun...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmisluters (May 10, 2020)

OC_Rolling_Art said:


> Finally can say I rode this one today in the late afternoon sun...
> 
> View attachment 1191597
> 
> ...




Beautiful !


----------



## Sven (May 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2020)

Two unicycle riders, with a shadow that looks like one bicycle rider.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1192321
> Two unicycle riders, with a shadow that looks like one bicycle rider.




*Appears to be a "UNI-BRO" ride .... The shadow reminds me of one of those horse Halloween Costumes .. funny shadow any way you look at it ..   *


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Two unicycle riders, with a shadow that looks like one bicycle rider.



I asked one guy about the 3 pedal holes in the crank; 1/2" difference.
Riding conditions/control. 36" wheel. They get movin'!


----------



## Allrounderco (May 12, 2020)

Jr. and I.


----------



## sccruiser (May 12, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 13, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 13, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 13, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (May 14, 2020)

Yesterday Tiki Twinbar above; Today Elgin Curvey Cruiser below.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 18, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 18, 2020)




----------



## dnc1 (May 19, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1196949



Wow, some fine looking bicycles in that lineup!

Sunday evening, Ciclos Minaco. Somewhere in South Oxfordshire.....


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2020)

May 11, '35 Huffman, Velvet shadow...



May 12, '36 Electric shadow...




May 13, '38 Twinbar by Snyder shadow...




May 14, Elgin badge-less curvey cruiser shadow...




May 15, cloudy until late morning, '40 Western Flyer shadow.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 19, 2020)




----------



## tanksalot (May 22, 2020)

My Rat Rod Bike Columbia Apache ( Not done yet but it throws a neat Shadow.


----------



## tanksalot (May 22, 2020)

A past build off bike happened to also ride today and got this Shadow photo.


----------



## tripple3 (May 22, 2020)

May 19, Elgin Curvey Cruiser, early light.




May 20, '40 WF Paper-boy HD, early light.




May 21, '35 Huffman, bright morning sun, giving a second shadow from the waters' reflection, just above.
I stopped to see it, but it disappears when sitting still. Pics haven't caught it yet; I'll keep trying.




A little later, same morning, Bolsa Chica State Beach.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 26, 2020)

*Spotted in the wild yesterday by Huntington Beach Pier .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank
*


----------



## cyclingday (May 27, 2020)

Photo credit;
@JO BO


----------



## tripple3 (May 30, 2020)

Shadow pics from rides lately.





May 23 above, May 26 below.







Last pic, early this morning, May 30, 2020


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 30, 2020)

Shelby traveler
Ridden never Hidden!


----------



## Sven (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> View attachment 1203217
> 
> Shelby traveler
> Ridden never Hidden!



Where is the shadow??


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 7, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Where is the shadow??



In the weeds lol!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> In the weeds lol!



That picture belongs in the swamps, fields, lakes, beaches, and mountains thread my friend!  And weeds...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 8, 2020)

*Took this one as we rode yesterday @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle ride ... Ridden not Hidden ... Frank
 




*


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 22, 2020)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> let’s see what shadows the rest of you have been taking out in the wild while riding Planet Earth




Sun Light makes great shadows.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Early sunshine....


----------



## Sven (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Blue Streak (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 9, 2020)

Love that mornin' sun!


----------



## Sven (Jul 9, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Love that mornin' sun!
> View attachment 1226396



Judging by the length of that shadow, I am guessing the time was at around 6:38 am. JK cool shot


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> View attachment 1223404



Great shadow there ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 12, 2020)

*Shadows your bicycle cast riding Planet Earth


*


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 31, 2020)

$10000 bills in the shadow....


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 31, 2020)

.


----------



## RJWess (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## rickyd (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Miq (Aug 17, 2020)

Sweet double (Butterfly) shadow @Hammerhead!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## RJWess (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 1, 2020)

Morning sun at the beach here is SO NICE; bonus privilege.
The marine layer is typical; but thankful for it too.
Taken today, 10/01/2020. Maybe it's this Bike......


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 2, 2020)

Me & my Pup...


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 7, 2020)

Freedom!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 15, 2020)

the Colson


----------



## Sven (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2020)

jonsin for a ride.....


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Oct 17, 2020)

Thursday afternoon as time passes,















 and the sun is casting long shadows as it sets slowly in the west.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 22, 2020)

Looking up the driveway.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2020)

*Here's one from last weekend 



*


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2020)

Great Sunny morning today at the beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2020)

If the sun shines on the water too, two shadows to look for....












11/20/2020 morning sunshine, HB bike-path.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 22, 2020)

*November in SoCal*


----------



## ian (Nov 23, 2020)

Riding Miss Columbia on a cold but sunny day. 35 now, getting all the way up to 40.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2020)

It's the start of another great day!


----------



## ian (Nov 24, 2020)

Just one more.......this morning at the sand volleyball court. Closest thing to a beach I can find here in Walla Walla.


----------



## Sven (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2020)

Tuesday afternoon in Huntington, riding the Rays...









Nice and sunny early in Newport Beach, This Thanksgiving Thursday, November 26, 2020
So much to be thankful for!


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you CABERS. Another great day with lotsa sunshine.
1948 Columbia ladies 24 inch ride.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 29, 2020)

When a shadow turns into a reflection...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 29, 2020)

night time shadow


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 6, 2020)

december shadow


----------



## Sven (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2020)

...with added dual lights.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

We just received 24 inches of snow, shadow pics will be hard to come by. Here is one from before the snow. I will just have to enjoy Tripps always sunny pictures he posts. Enjoy and Happy holidays


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2020)

Tall Iver


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2020)

12/20/2020 just after 7 AM near HB Pier.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Dec 30, 2020)

A lunar shadow


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ernbar (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 7, 2021)

*Down at the Wedge in Newport Beach*


----------



## Sven (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## eddie bravo (Jan 10, 2021)

Long Distance view


----------



## COB (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2021)

Look up for the 2nd shadow off the water.




Santa Ana River Trail under Hamilton in HB.
01/10/2021 Sunday morning sun shining bright.


----------



## ian (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 15, 2021)

The long shadows on the Friday afternoon ride on the 84 Rustomod.


----------



## Sven (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jan 17, 2021)

One more.....


----------



## ian (Jan 18, 2021)

Miss Columbia. '48 step through 24 inch rider. She doesn't get out much anymore.


----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 18, 2021)

From my afternoon cruise.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jan.15 above, Jan.26 below, Torrington California bars on bof'em.


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2021)

Big bike skinny shadow/lol.....................


----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Jan 28, 2021)

1953Hawthorne


----------



## rcole45 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 6, 2021)

02/05/2021 Huntington Beach boardwalk, early morning sun.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2021)

Chilly February shadow.


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2021)

Wasp on the trestle.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2021)

Vintage shadow on my 79 Spitfire in 79 or 80!


----------



## Sven (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## ian (Feb 21, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1361937



Classic!


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1361937



Very nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 22, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> let’s see what shadows the rest of you have been taking out in the wild while riding Planet Earth



...today,02/22/2021, before 7 AM, sequence shots within seconds 
















fun ride at HB cliffs.


----------



## ian (Feb 24, 2021)

'51 JC Higgins in the sunshine.  Good day for a ride.....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 11, 2021)

The ratcycle.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Ernbar (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## ian (Mar 14, 2021)

One more from yesterday's spin up the creek. I think Spring has sprung here in SE Washington.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 14, 2021)

'65 fleet and me


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 15, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1372938



Fabulous photo Mark!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2021)

Just as I came home from work on a Ride your bike to work Wednesday, my neighbor pulled up and her security light came on. I was about to pull the Tall Iver off the bike rack when I noticed it's shadow cast on another neighbors fence. Technically not cast on Planet Earth, but I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 16, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Just as I came home from work on a Ride your bike to work Wednesday, my neighbor pulled up and her security light came on. I was about to pull the Tall Iver off the bike rack when I noticed it's shadow cast on another neighbors fence. Technically not cast on Planet Earth, but I thought it was pretty cool
> View attachment 1373322
> 
> View attachment 1373323



*That shadow is still cast o n Planet Earth .. the fence & rock wall is on Planet Earth ... great shot Mike *


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 19, 2021)

Day shadow, Night shadow.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Fabulous photo Mark!



Thank you Darren @dnc1 
sometimes i pretend, flying like/with the birds....
here along the edge of the water.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Mar 21, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Thank you Darren @dnc1
> sometimes i pretend, flying like/with the birds....
> here along the edge of the water.
> View attachment 1376097



I hope to be joining you and the birds (on this side of the pond) very,  very soon!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 25, 2021)

A shadow in the puddle


----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2021)

Solomons Island sunrise shadow


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Between the villages of Ewelme and Benson, South Oxfordshire,  England. 
Ciclos Minaco......


----------



## Sven (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 29, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> I hope to be joining you and the birds (on this side of the pond) very, very soon!



I'll let you pick one of my bikes to ride if you want to.
I'm sure there are plenty of riders out here that look forward to your visit.
Message here for logistics and timing.


----------



## Miq (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## kentercanyon (Mar 29, 2021)

c 1932-33 Schwinn World ladies model.  In the hi-res version of this photo you can see the skirt guard's shadow.  This nice college professor gentleman rode a bicycle almost every day and never learned to drive a car.  He lived on or close to campus his whole adult life, what use did he have for an automobile?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 29, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> I'll let you pick one of my bikes to ride if you want to.
> I'm sure there are plenty of riders out here that look forward to your visit.
> Message here for logistics and timing.
> View attachment 1382311



You misunderstood me Mark, I was talking about the fact that I would soon be allowed back on the road over here.
Many, many  thanks for the kind offer of a bicycle to use should I ever make it over though.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 30, 2021)

*Another Supreme day @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride which will be happening THIS SUNDAY - April 4th 2021 

Visit our website  --  www.cyclonecoaster.com  --  for all the details 

Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 31, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Another Supreme day @ the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage bicycle ride which will be happening THIS SUNDAY - April 4th 2021
> 
> Visit our website  --  www.cyclonecoaster.com  --  for all the details
> 
> ...



@ Mr. Frank  Nice (RMS/     /B.K.)

PICS.....Stay Safe with family.!! and friends.!!

and Enjoy your Bikes either Boys or girls bikes...


BYE THE WAY...Ridden.!!! not Hidden..!!!


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 31, 2021)

Got out on the Dyno Glide today. 80s and beatiful. Great day to cast a bike shadow.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 3, 2021)

Today...before the ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 4, 2021)

It's a lovely sunny Spring day on the Rochester.....


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 4, 2021)

Early evening shadow taken from the 79 Spitfire in the hood. Happy Easter!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2021)

Oops, tendency towards over-excited.


dnc1 said:


> You misunderstood me Mark, I was talking about the fact that I would soon be allowed back on the road over here.






dnc1 said:


> Many, many  thanks for the kind offer of a bicycle to use should I ever make it over though.



Super-Stoked you-re back out riding, _*casting shadows for Art.*_


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 6, 2021)

Afternoon sunlight.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 19, 2021)

A shadow of an ornament hanging from my rear view mirror in my car on the way to the April OBC Bluz Cruz yesterday.


----------



## Sven (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 19, 2021)

From a noon ride today on the 84.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2021)

bike shadow


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2021)

PEACE shadow


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Apr 20, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1394833
> 
> PEACE shadow



Nice. Picture.

BTW...PEACE ON THE EARTH...


&..!!!!&...(VIVA JESUS.!!!  )

Stay safe with family.!!! and friends.!!! and Have a bless.!!! day...


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> let’s see what shadows the rest of you have been taking out in the wild while riding Planet Earth



Some shadows are shaped well: Go Amber!


----------



## ian (Apr 24, 2021)

'51 JC Higgins in the home corral.


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 26, 2021)

Out on the 'Rochester' last Friday.
I love the shadow cast by my candle lamp.....


----------



## SoBayRon (Apr 27, 2021)

Late afternoon on the BB courts. Nice day to ride.


----------



## Miq (Apr 29, 2021)

I think my shadow is following me...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Miq (May 2, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 3, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (May 3, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (May 10, 2021)

Morning sun, back in April....












Shadow Art with waning full-moon setting over the Pacific, 04/29/2021 for @Hammerhead


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2021)

'51 Huffy


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2021)

The morning sun was shining bright today!




Snyder built, rustjunkie badged, Tiki Twinbar Flyer.
Loved and adorned.


----------



## ian (May 24, 2021)

'35 Colson at attention on the way back from a great day here in SE Washington.


----------



## Hammerhead (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Sven (May 25, 2021)

My ol' Schwinn casting its shadow in the evening sun.


----------



## Sven (May 26, 2021)

Reach for the sky.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 6, 2021)

Long Sunday evening shadow. 84 Schwinn “Rustomod”.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 8, 2021)

Pier 39 and a shady spot at the turnaround spot on todays ride.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ian (Jun 14, 2021)

7pm.


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 21, 2021)

bike shadow


----------



## ian (Jun 21, 2021)

,
'51 Higgins at the beach yesterday.


----------



## Swampthing (Jun 21, 2021)

The other night when passing a street light.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 24, 2021)

Art shadow


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 30, 2021)

Art shadow my 1977 Schwinn cruiser


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 2, 2021)

Got the wife’s bike ready for the 4th of July.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2021)

Shadow art and double rainbow:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 13, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Great to see you still got it Mark!



...trying all the time....☺️




morning sun July 8, '21,
on the way to the beach.🥰


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 14, 2021)

Evening Shadow.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2021)

Just hangin out at the beach.


----------



## ian (Jul 15, 2021)

Finally!! Sunshine!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 16, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1446436
> Just hangin out at the beach.



*Thought it was a scarecrow at the beach for a minute Marty ..... Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## ian (Jul 16, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Thought it was a scarecrow at the beach for a minute Marty ..... Ridden not Hidden *



I just thought it was breezy.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Saturday 17th. July.....


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 19, 2021)

‘56 Hornet and shadow. Monday eve, 7-19.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2021)

1938 Tiki Twinbar, Saturday, 07/17/2021 06:44 AM
Santa Ana River Trail, headed for the Beach.🥰


----------



## ian (Jul 20, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> 1938 Tiki Twinbar, Saturday, 07/17/2021 06:44 AM
> Santa Ana River Trail, headed for the Beach.🥰
> View attachment 1449047



Mornin'


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2021)

JC Higgins.


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## palepainter (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 31, 2021)

Just the shadow of a hornet….


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2021)

Sometimes, it’s not the shadow of the bike.
Here, it was the perfect window of light cast by the shadow of the buildings that made this shot.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 1, 2021)

Good morning @ian 
July 29, 2021 Huntington Beach, CA. just a bit after 7 AM
LA 1943 WWII registered service Western Flyer Heavy Duty
Morning Sun shining on the Pacific.









ian said:


> Mornin'






cyclingday said:


> Sometimes, it’s not the shadow of the bike.



Shadows, Bike+Rider 🥰




Thursday, 07/22/2021 Wasp got some morning sunshine rolling along the Beach.🥰
The waning moon was up shining over the coast at this same time....😍


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 2, 2021)

Good morning riding shadow


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 3, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 1457023



And a “mirror selfie”. Cool pooch, too!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> And a “mirror selfie”. Cool pooch, too!



*Yes .. there's a lot going on in that pic for sure ... *


----------



## Sven (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 5, 2021)

Morning Shadows


----------



## Sven (Aug 8, 2021)

A shadow and reflection.


----------



## Sven (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2021)

08/14/2021 Saturday,
Hazy morning sun at the HB Power station,
Pacific Power & Light, 
New Model and Color for 1954 Wasp Opalescent Green
Merry Christmas '53🥰


----------



## Sven (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 23, 2021)

1939 Firestone Flying Ace


----------



## Sven (Aug 25, 2021)

A lunar shadow


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 27, 2021)

A lady and a bike make for the best shadow art…


----------



## Rat Rod (Aug 27, 2021)

Love bikes shadows


----------



## ian (Aug 29, 2021)

'50's Firestone Super Cruiser 👌


----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## ian (Sep 2, 2021)

😀


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 2, 2021)

Summer shadow


----------



## ian (Sep 2, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Summer shadow
> 
> View attachment 1471525



Bday present?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 2, 2021)

ian said:


> Bday present?



No,just one I don't ride much hubs need servicing


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 3, 2021)

Art shadow


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2021)

sunshine on the water, creates the top/double shadow.🥰


----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 6, 2021)

Shadow


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## bikebozo (Sep 7, 2021)

My mom , Jean Grafton 1977 making shadows



dows


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 10, 2021)

when you look at some of these with the sun just right and the bike in the right spot the shadow is a near perfect image of the bike. if I owned a home with a driveway I would get some paint and paint bikes all over using the shadow as the perfect pattern. I'd have the coolest house on the block.


----------



## dasberger (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Swampthing (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Sep 21, 2021)

Cruising a heavy-duty 78


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 23, 2021)

Yesterday in the sunshine.....


----------



## Sven (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice crisp fall afternoon  , loving every minute of it , thanks for looking  !!!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2021)

September 4, 2021, 6:52:06 AM


----------



## Sven (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1484991




It's getting to that time of year again! That looks like a golden 1955 Corvette.


----------



## ian (Sep 30, 2021)

⬇️


----------



## dogdart (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 1, 2021)

1978 Schwinn HD


----------



## Sven (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 5, 2021)

The 61


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 10, 2021)

Schwinn Krate Stingray repop bike life


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 22, 2021)

Friday Cruise 1961 streamliner


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2021)

Oct. 15, 16, 17, 2021
3 Sunny mornings at the beach,
in a row, on my weekend!😍🤩🥰🥳













Celebratin' 'Nother-Day!
Every day.😎


----------



## Sven (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Oct 23, 2021)

Lunar shadow


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sunday morning sunshine.....


----------



## Sven (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 30, 2021)

1981 Schwinn cruiser


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 30, 2021)

Fall Phantom


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Rat Rod (Nov 4, 2021)

1961 Schwinn streamliner rat rod


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 6, 2021)

80 Cruiser today...


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2021)

Fenderless Friday 10/29/2021


----------



## Sven (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2021)

Shadow of a Huffman, 1934
1st year Horace started building 
moto bikes again.😎




Sunny Saturday morning November 13, 2021
Huntington Beach power plant,
Same Sun!😍




Ride On!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 13, 2021)

Dyer's Crossing


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2021)

That’s a wrap, for November 17th 2021.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Miq (Nov 20, 2021)

I caught a pic of a shadow cruiser when I was taking this shadow pic of my cruiser. 🙃


----------



## Sven (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Nov 21, 2021)

Some lunar shadowing


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunday afternoon,  21st. November, 2021.
Near Roke, Oxfordshire,  England.....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Sunday afternoon, 21st. November, 2021.



Same Sunday morning here, 21st. November, 2021.
7:25 AM Pacific Standard time.
*Curious time difference?*




1937 Syracuse, 20" tall Frame, 60th Anniversary Westfield,
*"Dad' Bike"
With Waning Gibbous moon *setting
behind high Voltage transmission lines;
*palms* from the whole World, 
waving in the on-shore breeze.😍
Same bike/shadow/area 2.5 hours later below:


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2021)

tripple3 said:


> Same Sunday morning here, 21st. November, 2021.
> 7:25 AM Pacific Standard time.
> *Curious time difference?*
> View attachment 1516216
> ...



Photo taken early Sunday afternoon.
Photo posted at 08.56am (Greenwich Mean Time) Monday.


----------



## Sven (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ian (Dec 3, 2021)

Roadmaster and Hawthorne art.


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2021)

Low angle Light.
Big wheels and Chain-ring with lil' rider....😂



Sunny Sunday morning 12/12/2021
1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary, by Westfield.😍


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Jan 17, 2022)

1970's 'Romani' pista special.....


----------



## Sven (Jan 19, 2022)

A lunar shadow.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2022)

This bike rides swell.


----------



## ian (Jan 27, 2022)

'28 Colson Flyer


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2022)

Sunny morning rising light;
January 30, 2022 Balboa Peninsula, Newport Beach, California.


----------



## ian (Feb 6, 2022)

February 6th morning sun and shadow.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## ditchpig (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## GUSMC (Feb 13, 2022)

Glasgow, Scotland. Under the M8 Motorway


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2022)

How about sun-rise shadow, with Full Moon setting over the Pacific Ocean;
02/17/2021 Huntington Beach, CA 7:00 AM


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 19, 2022)

Tornado shadow


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 25, 2022)

This afternoon,  Oxfordshire,  England.
1907 'Cycles Morot', Paris, France.....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 26, 2022)

Sunrise shadows 02/24/2022 Top-O-the-Page:




Same '36 Colson, 02/19/22 Santa Ana River Trail:


----------



## ian (Feb 26, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Sunrise shadows 02/24/2022 Top-O-the-Page:
> View attachment 1577748
> Same '36 Colson, 02/19/22 Santa Ana River Trail:
> View attachment 1577750



Gmornin' Tripp.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## COB (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 16, 2022)

1960 Schwinn Corvette shadow 🐀


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## ian (Apr 18, 2022)

'51 CWC.


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 18, 2022)

1938-39 Elgin Twin Bar


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 19, 2022)

ian said:


> Gmornin' Tripp.



Morning @ian 
March had some great Sunshine shadow shaping;
6th, 7th, and 11th, rides here along this Western edge of N. America.🥳😎







Palms waving at the goodness....🥰


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 22, 2022)

just this morning


----------



## lucky_celso (Apr 23, 2022)

Hooters ftw 😊😁✌️


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2022)

Vintage Shadow from 42 years ago!, good thing just the shadow of the 79 Spitfire's rear wheel is running over my nephews head!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2022)

Telephone Dial Hub, 
For those of us, old enough to remember what a telephone dial was.


----------



## Rat Rod (Apr 30, 2022)

Nice sunny day cruising Temecula


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 1, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 27, 2022)

Phantom shadows


----------



## dnc1 (May 31, 2022)

London,  'Cycles Morot'.....


----------



## tripple3 (May 31, 2022)

Sunny morning ride, May 14, 2022
Riding the Edge of North America!🥳😎🥰


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Today on the 'Ciclos Minaco I'.....


----------



## Rat Rod (Jul 21, 2022)

Hi everybody 1961 streamliner  🐀


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2022)

Afternoon shadow


----------



## ian (Jul 21, 2022)

Shelby sundial


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 22, 2022)

What's Really goin' on???
1935 Huffman Straight Bar.
_*06/24/2022




Velvet deLUXE
...early original grips and saddle....*_


----------



## ian (Jul 22, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> What's Really goin' on???
> 1935 Huffman Straight Bar.
> _*06/24/2022
> View attachment 1666833
> ...



Mornin' Tripp!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 22, 2022)

this was posted on a thread here...


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 5, 2022)

ian said:


> Mornin' Tripp!






mornin' @ian


----------



## ian (Aug 5, 2022)

😀


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 7, 2022)

Me riding the 'National' this morning.....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Me riding the 'National' this morning....



...me riding Rustjunkie Coral Colson,
08/11 & 08/12, 2022
Sunny AMs, Huntington Beach,
receding tide.🥳🤓🥰😎😍





Pig-Horn is a "Gift";
along with "Beach Bike Trail",
and "Free Time".
Truly Grateful!😊


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 28, 2022)

1891 New Mail


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2022)

'47 Shelby


----------



## Shellygasser (Aug 29, 2022)

Me on my Midtown


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Sep 18, 2022)

'Ciclos Minaco II' on a sunny, but cold, Saturday morning ride yesterday.....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> Saturday morning ride yesterday.....



Me too! 
Not the same "Pond".😎


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 7, 2022)

Yesterday, 6th October 2022.....




...early Autumn morning.


----------



## Rat Rod (Oct 9, 2022)

1980 Hollywood


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 11, 2022)

'57 Raleigh 'Superbe' today.....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2022)

Hazy morning sun at the beach 10/07/2022


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 12, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1710678
> 
> View attachment 1710678



That's making my brain hurt! Lol!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 17, 2022)

First ride on my newly built Elgin Motobike yesterday. 🤓


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 19, 2022)

A sunny Tuesday afternoon in England on a 120 year old French bicycle (18th. October,  2022).....


----------



## piercer_99 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2022)

Yesterday, 4th day of November, 2022
Huntington Beach cliffs.🥰
1935 Huffman motobike.
...so GOOD!!!🥳



Look at those early, (no Hole) "Finger Grips"!!!
And 2, Yoder Super-Goose horns; OH MY!!!!!😍


----------



## ian (Nov 5, 2022)

'28 Colson


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 9, 2022)

Shadow of lights


----------



## ian (Nov 15, 2022)

'48 Monark in search of sunshine. Found some.


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## ian (Dec 19, 2022)

Shelby summit.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 19, 2022)

a blast from the past.


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 31, 2022)

from days gone by.

another Texas Ranger


----------



## ian (Dec 31, 2022)

See ya next year!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year! 
Top O' the Page with setting Waning Gibbous Moon over Long Beach CA🥳
shadow pic AM ride Huntington Beach, 12/09/2022


----------

